

Your Job Title Is Wrong, Here Is What It Should Be - jsonmez
http://www.simpleprogrammer.com/2013/05/26/job-titles/

======
posabsolute
Bla bla bla, title usually don't mean jack in mostly any job beside things
like architect (of real building)

Does it warrant (another) blog post to tell us that our job titles means
nothing? certainly not.

------
svmegatron
Job titles don't mean anything ... _except to the next person to hire you_.

It's true that your job title doesn't influence your day to day work. But it's
a mistake to think your job title doesn't play a great big part in 1) how your
coworkers interact with you and 2) the way possible future employers think of
you.

Job title is a signal, just like the way you dress, the tone you use to
communicate over email. Ignore it if you choose, but even if you do ignore it,
not everybody else will.

------
michaelmior
'Most people will get that when you say “programmer,” you don’t mean that you
just write code.' Anyone technologically literate yes, not sure if this
applies to the population at large.

